# Looking for Gamers and DM in the Chicago Area



## EagleKeeper (Apr 27, 2002)

I am looking for a set of gamers and a DM in the Chicago land area; west burbs is preferable, but will go any where within reason. I am looking for a good set of gamers and DM either during the week or possibly on Saturdays. If any one is intrested please email me at Eaglekeeper8@yahoo.com Thanks


----------

